# Pioneer VSX-D577 "Effect" Setting?



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I have this older Pioneer that I'm having a problem finding info on(last time I looked). When the reciever was given to me, it didn't have a remote. So I went out and bought a Harmony after researching Pioneer's weird IR setup. 

Anywho, the remote let me set up the Pioneer. Its nice to have a center channel I can hear again  While I was assigning buttons on the Harmony, I came across a setting called "effect". When the increase or decrease is pressed, the word "effect" and a number in multiples of 10 come up. I can't hear any difference when I change it..

What is this effect? Its not rear delay, as there is another setting for it..


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks like it is related to the Accurate Imaging System (AIS), but I can't seem to find out how it is related to it.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Dale. That would explain why I havn't noticed any changes; I don't use the video side of the reciever. 

I've come across another problem with this old guy and Toslink lag. So hopefully I'll be able to purchase somthing a bit more modern in the near future. I was kinda hoping that this setting had somthing to do with the lag. The previous reciever I used did not have this issue with Toslink or coaxial lag. If I hadn't donated the controller to my daughter, I would have set it back up. The reason I didn't is because the lag only seems to afffect gamming on the PS3. Netflix will go out of snyc too on the PS3, but not nearly as bad. Sometimes you can simply turn off the reciever and turn it back on, but not with games. Is worse over Toslink direct from the PS3. If I run sound through HDMI connected to my TV, then use the coaxial pass-through in the TV, the lag is less severe(which contradicts everything I've read about with this issue)


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What kind of TV is it?


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Phillips 40PFL3705D/F7

I might have confused you, but there is less audio lag through HDMI to the TV, then coax back to the reciever. There is still lag in games, but no lag through Netflix or my DVR.

If I use the toslink directly from the PS3 to the Pioneer, the lag gets worse in games. The Toslink also adds lag to Netflix.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

No, we're on the same page. I was curious as to whether or not the TV had a toslink out for audio that could be passed through to the receiver. My Panasonic has one is the reason I ask.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Unfortunatly, no. I only bought this TV because it was cheap. Happy with it for the price though..

The unit I used before was a Creative 5.1 USB or standalone DTS decoder, wired to a simular reciever. It had no lag with HDMI pass-through. The Toslink on the Creative had issues with the PS3. The reason I changed was because this Pioneer has a 5.1 decoder built in; no more input switching when a DTS source was available.

Now that I think about it, I wonder if its just my PS3? I tried a new Toslink cable and even bought a $75 Toslink from a friend of mine that was never used. The Pioneer had a little cover for the Toslink; it looked clean when I first got it.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

The "effect" is the amount of DSP level used. Finally found it in a supplementary guide for a different remote that shipped with this reciever.

I have figured out my optical issue. The center delay was turned up all the way, causing the delay with a Toslink cable. Aparently the HDMI is just too slow on the TV or PS3.


----------

